
Letsencrypt certificates can't be used for payment providers - iovrthoughtthis
https://mobile.twitter.com/iOvrThoughtThis/status/1019212124973928448
======
ggm
A CA is just an expensive machine to sign names for money. But, it is an
_expensive_ machine. For stupid petty mistakes like issuing Microsoft.com they
just rap knuckles but for mis signing a bank.. there are expensive assets to
seize. (Edit: no, I know it's a bad metaphor but a big entity to sue.)

That said, i think ev certs are bogus and most id checks to issue a
certificate are bogus. It's a giant circle jerk. you

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
It's not even EV payments they require. It's just specifically not lets-
encrypt certs and self signed certs.

